# "Fehler beim laden des Betriebssystems"



## Jan Seifert (3. August 2003)

Joa, eben gerade, mein Rechner geht auf einmal aus,
startet neu und "Fehler beim laden des Betriebssystems".

So, was kann ich machen (ausser zu formatieren)?


----------



## Tim C. (4. August 2003)

Festplatte mal ausbauen, in anderen Rechner einbauen und diverse Checkprogramme drüberlaufen lassen ?

Oder war das die Geschichte, die du eben im IRC mit dem defekten MBR angesprochen hast ?


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. August 2003)

Also ich hab das Ding jetzt soweit, dass der Ladebiltschirm von Windows XP erscheint, er läuft durch und wenn er gerade auf den Desktop springen will, startet er neu.

Ich werde jetzt versuchen, mit der Wiederherstellungskonsole etwas zu reparieren, mal sehen, wie es ausgeht :|


----------



## Sinac (4. August 2003)

Wenn du mit der Konsole nicht weiter kommst,
starte Windows XP Setup von CD, wähle deine
Installation aus und lass sie reparieren, das
sieht dann aus als würde er alles neu installieren,
aber alle deine Programme, Einstellungen, User,
Datein blabla, also ALLES bleibt so wie es war!
Hilft ziemlich oft!

Greetz und viel Glück =)
Sinac


----------



## Tim C. (4. August 2003)

> dass der Ladebiltschirm von Windows XP erscheint, er läuft durch und wenn er gerade auf den Desktop springen will, startet er neu.


Das hatte ich grade irgendwie auch, aber bei mir lags daran, dass ich an der msconfig rumgespielt habe. Dann kam bei starten dieser Screen "Windows konnte beim letzten mal nicht richtig gestartet werden" und dann konnte ich wählen zwischen drei abgesichterten Modi, normal starten und "letzte als lauffähig bekannte Version wiederherstellen". Lezteres habe ich dann, wie schon häufiger gewählt und jetzt ist alles wieder im Lot.


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. August 2003)

Das war bei mir auch, auch getestet und ging nicht.
Hab Windows reparieren lassen -> geht trotzdem nicht.

Was ich jetzt mache: Nichts!
Ich bestelle mir erstmal Gehäuselüfter, wenn die da sind
bau ich die ein und dann format c: und alles sauber neu rauf.

Zum Glück ist der Rechner erst eine Woche alt, daher
sind da kaum Daten drauf gewesen, alle Daten die ich brauche,
habe ich von meinem alten Rechner gesichert, daher -> nicht so schlimm.

Es war der Platte wohl ein wenig zu heiss, 30° Raumtemperatur
ist für ein Gehäuse ohne Gehäuselüfter wohl zu viel gewesen.


----------



## Sinac (4. August 2003)

NTFS <-> Format c: *grübel*


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. August 2003)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ER GEHT! JUHU!
Geil, hab einfach Windoof XP neu installiert, und nur C: formatiert.
Also ist jetzt auf C: das System neu drauf und alle anderen Platten (Partitionen)
sind noch da, somit auch meine Daten!

*tanz*


----------

